# Book of Forbidden wishes (NSFW RP) (broken)



## Artboy1 (Feb 4, 2022)

You was in the library. When you was trying to find something interesting to read, you found the old book. It was covered with dust. When you wiped the dust away, you read the title: 'Book of forbidden desires'. Your curiosity forced you to take it home and read it, so you did it.
  This book can bring any fictional character from any story, game, movie or cartoon to our world. You can have any possible fun with choosed character.

Allowed kinks: Almost everything.
Not allowed: Gore.
Only in notes (Private conversation.)
All types of vore is allowed.
(Open)


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Anime angels and demons is now allowed.


----------



## Artboy1 (May 5, 2022)

It still open.


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 9, 2022)

I'd like to do this if you're interested my notes are working now


----------



## Artboy1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> I'd like to do this if you're interested my notes are working now


Sure, why not.


----------



## Artboy1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Can someone delete this from my thread please? I don't want to see it.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Why the fuck are people posting gore here?


----------



## Artboy1 (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Why the fuck are people posting gore here?


I don't know. Do you know how to get rid of them?


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> I don't know. Do you know how to get rid of them?


Just report them so the mods know and ignore.
Once you ignore them it'll hide the posts from you.

I went abd blocked all sus new accounts.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> I don't know. Do you know how to get rid of them?


Mass report them, Report their posts their profile, Everything.
These fuckers go way to far, Similar shit has been happening on the main site aswell, Of people posting g#nital m#tilation etc


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

I dont understand why they do this?


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cheapnoa the gayfox said:


> This mass reportism is the new evil in our world today


Such is posting gore on innocent forums


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 14, 2022)

Well at least it's cured my insomnia for the night now my brain has a reason that it wants to keep me awake


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> I dont understand why they do this?


Probably some 5chan bs. This used to happen on tumblr all the time. Its best to just block and ignore.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Probably some 5chan bs. This used to happen on tumblr all the time. Its best to just block and ignore.


What sad little lives they must have, i did report and ignore all 3 of them, Hope these fuckers get kicked off and their ip's banned soon


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> What sad little lives they must have, i did report and ignore all 3 of them, Hope these fuckers get kicked off and their ip's banned soon


Same old same tbh. Soon as I saw it I knew what was going down.

It can be a really bad shock. Stay safe. They might try again.
Just keep your eye on the "new member" section. Autoblock any new accounts with suspcious activity.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Same old same tbh. Soon as I saw it I knew what was going down.
> 
> It can be a really bad shock. Stay safe. They might try again.
> Just keep your eye on the "new member" section. Autoblock any new accounts with suspcious activity.


Thx for the tips, I just dont understand why humans are so fucking evil, Great waking up and the first thing you see is a mutilated p###s
My hate for humanity is already high and shit like this doesnt make it any better


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Thx for the tips, I just dont understand why humans are so fucking evil, Great waking up and the first thing you see is a mutilated p###s
> My hate for humanity is already high and shit like this doesnt make it any better


Nah. This isn't a humanity thing. Just a 5chan, deep web, b.s thing.

The crazy thing is they've been doing this weak shit for the past decade. Using pretty muchvthe same material.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Nah. This isn't a humanity thing. Just a 5chan, deep web, b.s thing.
> 
> The crazy thing is they've been doing this weak shit for the past decade. Using pretty muchvthe same material.


What a waste of time, Just shows what sad lives they live


----------

